# Meklē produktu? >  Kad tas ir? SMD ''6A A'' Idejas?

## Tristan

Kas tas ir? Google neko labu nepasaka. Diode? 
Gan jau ka kadam liksies ka trivials jautajums...  ::

----------


## Tristan

Logo izskatas pec ""General Semiconductors Industries" - tie tagad ir zem VISHAY.
Tas gan nekādīģi nepalīdz man saprast kas tas par štruntu,

----------


## Tristan

Hmmm. Ja pareizi sapratu pec ''VISHAY SMAJ... kataloga'' ir šis strunts ir diode - ''Surface Mount TRANSZORB® Transient Voltage Suppressors''. = SMAJ15A

Sākotnēji uz nepareizajiem burtiem koncentrājos. ''XM'' izsaka vairāk kā ''6AA''.  :: 

Rodas protams jautājums ja diode ir 'Unidirectional' - kāpēc nav katoda marķējuma? (Jeb kaut ko triviālu esmu palaidis garām?)

----------


## karloslv

Paņem acis rokās, kā teica man bērnībā  ::  Atveram https://www.littelfuse.com/~/media/e...asheet.pdf.pdf, atrodam XM un redzam, ka tas ir tabulā zem BI jeb Bidirectional.

----------


## Tristan

Paldies Sensei!

Ņemot vērā ka tas ''6AA'' marķējums ir fiziski lielāks, uz to arī koncentrējos. 
Acīmredzot kļūdaini. 
Bidirectional - izskaidro kapēc nav marķējuma...

Bij attaisījis to littlefuse datasheet - bet ''6AA'' marķējuma tur nebija!  :: 

Paldies par abildi - tomēr laiku savu ziedoji!

----------


## karloslv

No malas atnākot (kā Kindzulim) jau nav grūti būt sensejam  ::  Vienkārši reizēm ko vienas acis neierauga, četras ierauga. Lai veicas!

----------

